
Modal Logic Playground - jstrieb
http://rkirsling.github.io/modallogic/
======
todd8
Modal logic was always a bit of a puzzle to me, but it does have importance in
CS because of temporal logic, see [0], a kind of modal logic. I was introduced
to it while doing research on the verification of total correctness of CSP
style concurrent programs in the 1970's.

Verifying the correctness of concurrent systems is very difficult. My research
was in a slightly different direction, but important progress in verification
was being made in the 1970's by David Gries and Susan Owicki (see [1], an ACM
award winning paper), and Leslie Lamport (see [2]) that made use of temporal
logic. Temporal logic is used by Lamport's TLA+ today, see [3].

Further developments in temporal logic were made by Amir Pnueli as described
in books and papers, see [4].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temporal_logic](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temporal_logic)

[1]
[https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=360051.360224](https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=360051.360224)

[2]
[https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=357178](https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=357178)

[3] [https://lamport.azurewebsites.net/pubs/lamport-
actions.pdf](https://lamport.azurewebsites.net/pubs/lamport-actions.pdf)

[4]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amir_Pnueli](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amir_Pnueli)

------
junke
_It is possible that you are studying modal logic._

[https://billwadge.wordpress.com/2015/09/30/i-deduce-you-
are-...](https://billwadge.wordpress.com/2015/09/30/i-deduce-you-are-studying-
logic/)

------
Heqx
Please consider the UX of your state toggles. The red/green states will be
difficult for color-blind users to discern and, color aside, it's tough to
tell which is the active state.

